# Ultra sounds



## Winter (Aug 15, 2015)

I had an ultra sound done at about 25 days past breeding and vet said at least 5 or more...because its easy to miss 1 or 2. And I've noticed a lot of post saying similar things and they end up with 10 to 12. Has anyone had an ultra sound on their vizsla hound that had double of what ultra sound saw? I have so many people that want a puppy, but dont want to get their hopes up if she does indeed have just 5.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, first, a Vizsla is not a hound. It's a sporting dog 8)

25 days is a bit less than half way through. If the vet said 5 and maybe 1 or 2 more, than you can reasonably expect 5 + maybe 2, but probably not 10 to 12. 

Plan accordingly.


----------



## Winter (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you so much for your response. I apologize about calling it a Vizsla Hound. In the US they often use that term, for a Vizsla; as well a Hungarian Hound. Perhaps its because most people are not very familiar with breed. I thought when the vet said at least 5 they at most would miss 1 or 2. I'm happy with 5 or 6 due to the fact I will be keeping 1 and 2 more are going to family members. The remaining pups I'm going to sell with limited. AKC rights to avoid people purchasing them with intentions of breeding. Fortunately the small group of selected people that are interested in a pup are interested for the sole purpose of hunting or family pet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Being from the US, the only time I have heard them called a hound is in a joking manner. As in nice redbone hound. 

Members on the forum love puppies, and puppy pictures.
We also welcome new members.
Please be sure to read our rules, as we don't allow any advertising of litters, or selling of dogs on the forum. So as long as you don't cross that line, we would love to hear about your dogs and future puppies.
Welcome to the forum.
Deb.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

In my part of the US, the favored mistake seems to be "Weimeraner", as in "Oh, is that a Weimeraner?".


----------



## Winter (Aug 15, 2015)

Thats kind of odd..since I've even purchased a book called The Vizsla Hound..great book by the way. And I did read the rules and joined this forum to communicate with other Vizsla owners; not to sell puppies. And I'm kind of confused since your reply had nothing to do with my question.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It was only because some new members don't read all the rules, and I'd like things to start off in a nice way. It was in no way meant to be a accusation.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Winter said:


> Thats kind of odd..since I've even purchased a book called The Vizsla Hound..great book by the way. ...


Since I had not heard of "The Vizsla Hound" and I am interested in all things Vizsla, I went looking for it. Google/books had one mis-hit and Bookfinder.com did not find it among it's "150 million" books. Did you perhaps mis-remember the title?

Bob


----------



## Winter (Aug 15, 2015)

No and if I knew how to take a pic to post I would take one of the book. But so very odd..this site I thought was a place to communicate about different topics you could share with other Vizsla owners. Not a site to take one word and run away with it avoiding the question posted. Dosen't give a very friendly or positive vibe of the group. First Im corrected then I'm told about reading the rules and its insinuated I want to sell puppies. Which by the way..had you read my original post...I have more people interested than I have puppies due..so that made no sense. And if I were trying to sell puppies..I would have included my dog and the sire are both AKC champion..titled dogs that are OFA excellent! But that's for taking a real question and turning into a topic of how a vizsla is referred to. It is also reffered to a a Hungarian Hound from what I've read. Best of luck to all that replied. But I think I would rather join a forum that people are trying to work together and actually read the question. Which was vet said she saw at least 5 puppies on ultrasound. But due to it was done early..because I had a death in the family..she said their could be more because sometimes they hide. I said meaning how many more...she didnt kn. She said its very easy to miss 1 or 2..and sometimes more. So to the 1 person that answered my question thank you. Good luck everyone..this site isn't for me. I more of a want to help fellow vizsla owners kind of person.


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Winter, I am quite new to this forum (and forums in general...) and do not post often but I can't help but to think you have gotten the wrong impression. Everyone here seems really friendly, helpful and supportive of others. Don't write us off so soon. Good luck with the puppies, hope all goes well 

I too was interested in the term Vizsla Hound so did a bit of Googling! All I could find was the below picture/details for an ancient breed called the Hungarian Hound??










"This very old Hungarian breed has been modeled by the climate, terrain and hunting techniques of Transylvania. The glory days of the Hungarian Hound came in the Middle Ages, when it was the favored hunting dog of the aristocracy.Their head shape and carriage are very reminiscent of other central European hounds, as are the proportions of their body, their strong, muscular limbs and the set of the tail. Built like an athlete, neither coarse nor fine boned, these medium-sized hounds are well suited to working over long distances"


----------

